
Toys 'R' Us files for Bankruptcy - runesoerensen
https://www.toysrusinc.com/press/toysrus-inc-commences-court-supervised-processes-to-implement-financial-restructuring
======
merricksb
Active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15279424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15279424)

------
pkaye
From an article elsewhere..."In 2005, Bain Capital, KKR & Co. and Vornado
Realty Trust loaded Toys “R” Us up with debt to take it private."

How does that work? Do any of these companies have a loss from all this debt
they offloaded on Toys "R" Us? What would others lend so much money if this
kind of things seems common?

------
jameskegel
Site is currently not responding to requests. Their hosting may be overwhelmed
at the moment.

~~~
dpedu
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttps...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fwww.toysrusinc.com%2Fpress%2Ftoysrus-
inc-commences-court-supervised-processes-to-implement-financial-
restructuring&oq=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fwww.toysrusinc.com%2Fpress%2Ftoysrus-
inc-commences-court-supervised-processes-to-implement-financial-
restructuring&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.2405j0j4&client=ubuntu&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&strip=1)

------
coralreef
It took almost 20 years, but Amazon finally killed them.

------
awang14
Oh dear.

There goes my childhood

~~~
derekp7
This is Chapter 11, not 7. So they are still operating, they just get some
relief from the debt collector calls.

